# Should I learn Spanish?



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

All you need to know is "su Madre".


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Ts, let's not go there! My street Spanish is pretty good, the technical is what is lacking.

Aqui is one word.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

My technical proficency in my field is good, but my field is limited to masonry, fishing, and drinking.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Una mas cherchez, por favor! :thumbup:


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

I think you just asked for a tofu burrito.


----------



## axnjoe (Dec 10, 2006)

My answering machine says" Press 1 for English, Press 2 to learn English."


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

They know what I mean when it's late at the bar!

Regarding my previous posts about the Spanish dialects, when I was in El Salvador I ordered a cerveza frio. When I ordered the second one I was inforfmed that I was now a 'friend' and the proper term was cerchez.

I just made it through high school Spanish, did very well in the previous 4 years of French and other languages.


----------



## King of Crown (Oct 12, 2005)

Tscarborough said:


> All you need to know is "su Madre".


You mean Jose Madre.


----------



## dumplin1078 (Feb 14, 2006)

We may not have to but our kids will. Anyone notice how the kids shows are starting to be geared towards spanish speaking characters? I think Dora started it, but now there are others. I'm not a racist but I say this is America, learn English. I would never go to someone else's country without learning their language at least enough to read the road signs.


----------



## Marker (Nov 20, 2004)

*Speak a Spanish*

My wife and children speak Spanish and English, so I ask them to translate for me. I find it a competitive advantage when hiring subs that do not have a good grip on English. They are able to bid the job better having it explained to them in their native tongue. Also, my wife understands some of the cultural idioms that come up in our discussions.

Oh, BTW, some of the hispanic subs cannot read Spanish, so having someone translate and write down what you want may not always work.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

fci said:


> Have any of you taken the time to learn spanish?


Welcome to a GLOBAL economy. have I taken the time to learn spanish? I learn a little bit every day. Anything that will give me an edge over my compitition is a plus in my book and I am not too macho to complain that t"they" should learn english. I'll let my competitor's complain while I deposite the dinero.

From a point of saftey and quality. C'mon if you can't tell a guy to do something, it's not going to get done. This is the only problem I have when working with immigrants of any kind. The language barrier sucks. 

However on a strictly personal note, my wife is puerto rican and fluent in spanish. Her whole family s also fluent in spanish, and I really want my daughter to be bi-lingual. Therefore I am making an effort to learn spanish, if for that reason ONLY.

There is no knowledge that is not power. Having said that, I'd love to learn every language, but we all know that is not realistic nor possible for me.


----------



## Fordhipo (Jul 29, 2006)

I will have to learn it if I want to shop at Home Depot any more I quess. I went in there to buy a tool and there was more Spanish written on the box then english. I had to rotate the box 5 times to be able to read anything on it.


----------



## VA nail bender (Nov 12, 2006)

I read this post early this morning and thought about off and on all day.
Leaving aside the discussion about whether or not we could work and live in their countries without learning the language, the issue for me is that virtually every non English speaking immigrant to this country has learned our language. The Chinese, the Italians, Poles, Serbians, Russians, all of them. And have woven their lives into the fabric of this country and made their contribution to making us great. They all wanted to be a part of the American dream. I don't know if the Latino immigrants have the same goal, but if they do, we are doing them a disservice when we don't encourage them to learn American English (as opposed to the Queen's English). On my jobs, those Latinos who don't speak any English never socialize with those of us who do, in spite of our efforts to at least be courteous to them. Those latinos I've worked with who do speak English are included in the conversations at breaks and throughout the day, as well as when we encounter them off the job.
As the descendent of immigrants, I support and encourage *legal* immigration, I believe there is enough gold in the pot at the end of the rainbow to fulfill everyone's dreams, and I'm willing to not only share, but help them to achieve it. All they have to do is learn the language

Bob


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

Nice post Bob.

Seems like it is getting forced on us for some reason. I can imagine a bunch of $7 an hour illegals forcing us to do any thing but i do like learning another language. I like the Puerto Rican dialect the best and don't care for pure Castilian at all. I really wish they were forcing the French language on us. 

I personally think we should have cut loose of the English language when we cut loose of the English king back in 1776.


----------



## VA nail bender (Nov 12, 2006)

K2eoj said:


> Seems like it is getting forced on us for some reason.


It's not being forced on us. We're allowing it to happen. 
As a project manager for a previous employer, we ran into a problem where a sub crew had no English speakers and we were trying to give them instructions about a change order. From that point on, all of our contracts with subs required that each sub have at least one English speaking person on the job. As long as we are willing to allow immigrants to get by without learning the language, they will never be Americans. They will always be at a disadvantage in our society. And those in our business who continue to hire non English speaking immigrants at $7 an hour are taking advantage of all of us, immigrants included.
Bob


----------



## Txbassboy (Oct 31, 2006)

*YOU SHOULD NOT!!! *They need to learn English. I will not hire anyone who can not speak English. What good is it to be the best in your trade if you are unable to communicate with each other? You've got to make a stand sooner or later.


----------



## lizzydog (Oct 29, 2005)

*Spanish*

Txbassboy: I read in one of your other post you were from Rockwall, TX. I have been here all week visiting my son and his family. I tried to call information for Roberts Repair and remodeling and did not get a number. I am looking at a lot to build on.

Lizzydog


----------



## farmboy555 (Aug 13, 2006)

I'm with TXBASSBOY. NO speak English--No work here.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

YUP I'm with them NO ENGLISH=NO WORK

Dave


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

fci said:


> Have any of you taken the time to learn spanish?


yep, learned it back in HS...it's a very easy language to learn--I aced it all the way through...

I've forgotten a bit, but I can get by alright if I needed to


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

K2eoj said:


> I went on vacation in Bar Harbor and saw an all anglo/white concrete/flatwork crew, about 20 guys. It was like going back in time 20 or 30 years..



When I lived in Maine, there were more Native Americans in the state then black people. When I use to hire contractors for a large retailer we only had one black installer in the four states that I covered. New England is not that diverse yet.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

I know the topic is learning to speak english,the answer is if you want to great.Now my problem is this I own a small framing co. and so does a friend of mine we both frame for the same co. they decided to lower there prices on steeper pitched roofs me my friend and 2 other co. decided to stand our ground and say we think the price should sta the same since we framed for them for quite a while noone wants to take a paycut. Guess who shows up a new crew comprised of mexicans framing the bigger houses and nothing makes me angrier. Now I,m half mexican don't speak any spanish great grndparents came from mexico they knew the language before coming here and all had city jobs. I have also lost other jobs because of this :furious:  they said my prices are to high remember to the gc's out there you get what you pay for 8 out of 10 times there houses look like do dooooooo"tempted to call INS on them"


----------



## evansbrothers (Mar 3, 2007)

*Habla?*

Learn Spanish? Yeah, if you have Spanish employees. I resisted it out of principal (why the hell should I have to?etc) for years but the reality is, in my neck of the woods (Washington DC) Hispanics are the predominant labor pool. I'm a remodeling GC. My father built custom homes and shopping centers in the 70's and 80's. His work force back then was made up of country boys who commuted to DC from rural West Virginia and Maryland. Those guys grew up learning their specific trade from their fathers and so on. I'd trade every single Hispanic employee I have for just ONE of those guys. A $7 an hour guy (which don't exist here) is worth exactly that and usually ends up costing you considerably more in the end. 

I've been in business for 7 years after a hitch in the Seabees. In that time I've had close to 100 employees (over time, not all at once), with 90% being Hispanic. After going through 3 different crew foremen who padded hours, appropriated equipment (my tool trailer was emptied 5 times), stole potential customers by undercutting my bids, didn't repay loans and basically resented working in general...I decided no more hourly employees. Subcontractors only.

Now I spend all of my spare time cleaning up after them (rotting lunch trash, material boxes/wrappers & general construction debris, vacuuming drywall dust from any surface not readily visible i.e. above door casings, window casings, light sconces, behind radiators, tops of cabinets, etc), apologizing to customers because their new floors/carpets/countertops/sink basins/toilets/tile floors are covered in mud/paint/plaster/sh*t/urine, waiting untold hours for them to show up at the job, going back over work 3-4 times after laying it out & explaining what I want done in detail, having to stumble through spanish-english dictionaries to communicate to their laborors why sweeping dirt and debris into floor registers, wastelines, open stud walls, behind baseboards, down sink drains & toilets is a... problem. I gave up on having a loose kind of dress code. All the shirts and jackets I provided ended up either so filthy they couldn't be cleaned, with the sleeves cut off, or they just vanished. So much for that.

I have advertised and interviewed umpteen times for skilled subs and this is the cream of the crop. Half the time I'm embarrased to give customers a bill unless I've spent days redoing the work by myself so I know it's correct and presentable and that I can look myself in the mirror. 

I don't mean to sound harsh, I'm just disgusted with the quality of work being turned out in general and feeling somewhat helpless to correct it and infuriated I have to. They seem to have an almost complete lack of pride in workmanship. I can't explain it any other way. I'm not a trade school and these men are paid a decent wage. Try explaining to someone from a tropical climate why insulation is important and necessary and to CODE. Code? Badges? We don't need no stinkin' codes. My old man must be turning in his grave.
(and to Norrrrm: They were here first? Well, they're taking it all back slowly you'll be happy to know.)


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

Learning Spanish or any other language is up the employer.

If the employer wants to know what is being said by employees and customers, then learn it.

That does not mean you have to speak it. It is a nice advantage to know what is being said and the people talking are not aware of this - just something I learned while doing extensive traveling.

If you don't open your eyes, you are at a severe disadvantage to people than can speak multiple languages.


----------



## CheckmateOhio (Mar 4, 2007)

VA nail bender said:


> I read this post early this morning and thought about off and on all day.
> Leaving aside the discussion about whether or not we could work and live in their countries without learning the language, the issue for me is that virtually every non English speaking immigrant to this country has learned our language. The Chinese, the Italians, Poles, Serbians, Russians, all of them. And have woven their lives into the fabric of this country and made their contribution to making us great. They all wanted to be a part of the American dream. I don't know if the Latino immigrants have the same goal, but if they do, we are doing them a disservice when we don't encourage them to learn American English (as opposed to the Queen's English). On my jobs, those Latinos who don't speak any English never socialize with those of us who do, in spite of our efforts to at least be courteous to them. Those latinos I've worked with who do speak English are included in the conversations at breaks and throughout the day, as well as when we encounter them off the job.
> As the descendent of immigrants, I support and encourage *legal* immigration, I believe there is enough gold in the pot at the end of the rainbow to fulfill everyone's dreams, and I'm willing to not only share, but help them to achieve it. All they have to do is learn the language
> 
> Bob


 
How True, How True.


----------



## CheckmateOhio (Mar 4, 2007)

Txbassboy said:


> *YOU SHOULD NOT!!! *They need to learn English. I will not hire anyone who can not speak English. What good is it to be the best in your trade if you are unable to communicate with each other? You've got to make a stand sooner or later.


We all need to stick together with this attitude.
If you are from a foreign country visiting, then so be it. BUT when you plan on living and working here. Better learn it or go HOME.


----------



## CheckmateOhio (Mar 4, 2007)

ejyonkman said:


> I have always wanted to learn how to speak spanish.. however, I happen to be one of those people that have to use it everyday to remember what I am learning. With that in mind I didnt bother to learn it because it wasnt something I had accessible to me. Now the guy I am dating is 50/50 Mexican/Polish so his mom is fluent and his sisters husband and his family are Puerto Rican (or something) and we do all the family get togethers with them so now I am kinda forced to learn if I want to talk to anyone other then my boyfriend, his mom, and his sister!
> 
> I also just moved to a town that is primarily spanish speaking so between that and the guys at work that dont speak english or speak very little english it would just make my life easier! I just saw a bumper sticker the other day that said " Welcome to America... now learn english or leave!" I about died laughing because I half agree with it. But in order to get by in this changing world we have to make efforts also.


I'd love to get one of those stickers and put it on my job trailer.:thumbsup:


----------



## CheckmateOhio (Mar 4, 2007)

gcajnr21 said:


> If you live in the US speak freaking ENGLISH or leave our american soil! Dont give in guys! If a mex lives here and doesnt speak/understand english they are probally illegal, DUH. Dangit i really hate hearing Press 1 for english 2 for spanish. GRRR. thats BullCrap!!! Tell them to go home back South and point that way. Call Immagration do something
> 
> 90% of Crime in California is from illegal Hispanics, LOOK IT UP! OPEN YOUR EYES.
> 
> They are filling up our towns and not paying taxes and their kids go to school for free and they have babies for free. This Country was Paid for a price for us not them. They want a free country then they should pay for their own freedom back in mexico, Start their own revolution WITH BLOOD. They think they deserve to be here free, thats ashame, we americans should stand up for our Country/ OUR FLAG!!!!!


Careful there you may piss someone off here.  I guess if I was a big time builder and was just looking for Cheap help......I may want to learn spanish. But for those of us actually working for a living...we are "getting real"!


----------



## CheckmateOhio (Mar 4, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> Instead of learning to speak spanish, why not teach them english?
> 
> 
> Hell, a LEARN ENGLISH class at the local vocational high school is a FREE COURSE.
> ...


THANK YOU 
And I'm not talkin just bout the post, THANK YOU FOR DEFENDING OUR COUNTRY.


----------



## CheckmateOhio (Mar 4, 2007)

AMLConstruction said:


> I know the topic is learning to speak english,the answer is if you want to great.Now my problem is this I own a small framing co. and so does a friend of mine we both frame for the same co. they decided to lower there prices on steeper pitched roofs me my friend and 2 other co. decided to stand our ground and say we think the price should sta the same since we framed for them for quite a while noone wants to take a paycut. Guess who shows up a new crew comprised of mexicans framing the bigger houses and nothing makes me angrier. Now I,m half mexican don't speak any spanish great grndparents came from mexico they knew the language before coming here and all had city jobs. I have also lost other jobs because of this :furious:  they said my prices are to high remember to the gc's out there you get what you pay for 8 out of 10 times there houses look like do dooooooo"tempted to call INS on them"


Join the club, but we need to blame the American consumer partially because they don't know a crappy built home from quality. They are just happy to be able to own one. This is one reason I am trying to shift my work into all commercial.


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

AMLConstruction said:


> I know the topic is learning to speak english,the answer is if you want to great.Now my problem is this I own a small framing co. and so does a friend of mine we both frame for the same co. they decided to lower there prices on steeper pitched roofs me my friend and 2 other co. decided to stand our ground and say we think the price should sta the same since we framed for them for quite a while noone wants to take a paycut. Guess who shows up a new crew comprised of mexicans framing the bigger houses and nothing makes me angrier. Now I,m half mexican don't speak any spanish great grndparents came from mexico they knew the language before coming here and all had city jobs. I have also lost other jobs because of this :furious:  they said my prices are to high remember to the gc's out there you get what you pay for 8 out of 10 times there houses look like do dooooooo"tempted to call INS on them"


In my framing days the Home builders associations of Colorado would actively seek depressed parts of the US and advertise for trades people to come to sunny Colorado and cut the throats of the trades people already here. If the car sales were slumping we'd get a thousand framers from Michigan, all white, all English speaking, and all hungry to get my jobs. After I figured out that the homebuilders would always find someone to cut prices I figured I'd become a Homebuilder.
I did however love framing houses.


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

*Different Opinion...*

I may have a different opinion than most, and it may get some negative feedback but it's my honest feelings.

I don't know any spanish and I never intend to. If you wanna work for me or sub for me you MUST speak english, or at least have 2 english speaking men to convey to the others. I don't see why I should learn another language because a new population is coming in. I have no problem with them coming over LEGALLY, and getting honest jobs and working hard. But if you are going to come to this country, learn this countries language.

If we all moved to a spanish speaking country, you think they would go out of thier way to learn English? Maybe. Maybe not. Learning anything that you didn't know before is always an added attribute, however I will not personally go out of my way to communicate with anyone else that won't take the time to learn *my* language. If they want to learn English i'll work with them, but I am not going to speak another language when this is a English speaking country.


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

Mud Master said:


> I may have a different opinion than most, and it may get some negative feedback but it's my honest feelings.
> 
> I don't know any spanish and I never intend to. If you wanna work for me or sub for me you MUST speak english, or at least have 2 english speaking men to convey to the others. I don't see why I should learn another language because a new population is coming in. I have no problem with them coming over LEGALLY, and getting honest jobs and working hard. But if you are going to come to this country, learn this countries language.
> 
> If we all moved to a spanish speaking country, you think they would go out of thier way to learn English? Maybe. Maybe not. Learning anything that you didn't know before is always an added attribute, however I will not personally go out of my way to communicate with anyone else that won't take the time to learn *my* language. If they want to learn English i'll work with them, but I am not going to speak another language when this is a English speaking country.


But what if they will work really really cheap??


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

K2eoj said:


> But what if they will work really really cheap??


Quality Before Quantity.

I'd rather pay a guy $15.00/hour and have it done right the first time than pay someone $7.00/hour and have to re do it 3 or 4 times.


----------



## CheckmateOhio (Mar 4, 2007)

Mud Master said:


> Quality Before Quantity.
> 
> I'd rather pay a guy $15.00/hour and have it done right the first time than pay someone $7.00/hour and have to re do it 3 or 4 times.


My thoughts exactly.
Here's another thought... BUY AMERICAN !
I actually DO look at the labels and try to buy american whenever I can to hell with sending our money out of America. The president does it enough.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

K2eoj said:


> Geez, thought you southern's kinda had your own language anyhow. When i lived in NC i had to have an interpreture for the first few months. Finally got the hang of it.
> 
> 
> 
> I lernt English and I've never been to England. They kinda butcher it up there too... OOps I mean bugger it up.


 
Our own language? Watch it, we could say the reverse :whistling . Heheh, and both might be true to some extent.


----------



## michael084 (Nov 26, 2006)

I know a good deal of Spanish but didn't know certain things like fractional measurements. Picked up a book the other day "Construction Spanish" from a company I believe in Alabama.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

michael084 said:


> I know a good deal of Spanish but didn't know certain things like fractional measurements. Picked up a book the other day "Construction Spanish" from a company I believe in Alabama.


 
Makes sense, seeing more and more here. What aprt of Alabama were you in?


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

If you are provincial enough to think one language is enough, that is your choice.

Keep in mind that most people speak several languages and the world is shrinking as fast as your ego is trying to grow.

Try to get ahead of the game by knowing more than just one language unless you want to work in the areas without any real growth and construction.


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

I've been lucky enough to establish myself with a group of builders that use my almost exclusivly. I have no desire for growth at this time in my career, and if I did, I still would not hire a non english speaking person. Not to say I wouldn't hire a spanish,mexican,asian,russian, etc...but they better speak english.

If the day comes where my faithful builders and developers decide they would rather deal with a cheaper foriegner, or I have to compete with these guys to the point that I cannot make what I want,when I want, than that will be the day I pack it up and go to work on a fishing boat.

But I don't see that day coming anytime soon.


----------



## michael084 (Nov 26, 2006)

boman47k said:


> Makes sense, seeing more and more here. What aprt of Alabama were you in?


I am in NW Florida. I was thinking the publisher was in Alabama, but now I see it is in Georgia. workplacespanish.com/comm_constr.htm


----------



## farrellpainting (Feb 24, 2007)

the post was about should we learn Spanish, to be able to communicate with Mexican workers in u.s, then it got all mixed up with politics, wich im starting a new thread for so we can voice our opinions about illegal mex workers. it will be called; ? wrong w/ ill Mexicans. 
my opinion to the original post is no they should learn English. every other ethnicity did! end of story!


----------

